# Links In Signature, How Do You Do It?



## Beaner (May 3, 2007)

how do i make links in my signature to my grow logs? i don't just want to paste the url i want it to say one thing and bring you there ya know? whats the extra code crap?


----------



## Beaner (May 5, 2007)

cmon guys, like half of you have links to your threads in your signature, i know you know how, just let me in on the secret, i won't tell anyone i swear...


----------



## Beaner (May 8, 2007)

bump........


----------



## SamTheMan (May 8, 2007)

ok I think this is what you want...

Real Easy Way

copy the url of the page you want to link to and paste the url in your sig. It will automatically rename itself to the title of the thread(ex.My grow log instead of rollitup.org/journal/mygrowlog.html)

Easy way

copy the url of the page you want to link to.
Ex.w w w .Google . c o m (without the spaces)
next in the edit signature text box, write what you want the link to say
Ex. Google
then highlight the text you wrote(google) and hit the hyperlink button.(it looks like earth with a paperclip)
A window will pop up, paste your url here(Google)
hit OK and you should be good to go.
Google


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 8, 2007)

beaner is your link one on this site ?

if so find the under lined link .....copy and paste this in your edit signature,under my roll it up


----------



## Beaner (May 8, 2007)

Thanks so much mike!!! I knew somebody knew how!!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (May 8, 2007)

sorry beaner you got lost in the shuffle you type [ u r l ] address here [ /u r l]
remove spaces
http://rollitup.org/


----------



## moxtox (Jul 7, 2007)

roll

didaojdflsadjf


----------

